# Grilled Mullet



## otter (May 25, 2011)

started grilling mullet


----------



## otter (May 25, 2011)

Done and GOOD


----------



## fpnmf (May 25, 2011)

MMMMM..Tasty!!

 Craig


----------



## otter (May 25, 2011)

They were very good


----------



## boykjo (May 25, 2011)

awesome rick...........love smoked fish or should i say kippered.............


----------



## desertlites (May 25, 2011)

Awww Rick and here I thought Billy Ray Cyrus's hair was toast. Looks good buddy.


----------



## raptor700 (May 25, 2011)

Great job Rick, I love me some mullet!

Hope your doin' well my friend


----------



## otter (May 26, 2011)

Thanks guys , I just started grilling fish more this year , The mullet were great my girls and I caugth them Easter . my cell phone takes real crappy pics. but I hope to go with a different one by the end of the month


----------



## SmokinAl (May 26, 2011)

They look great!


----------



## africanmeat (May 27, 2011)

O boy grilled fish with lemon and olive oil and glass off ouzo .


----------



## otter (May 28, 2011)

lol real good stuff lol


----------

